# 2018 Rogue Rear liftgate issues



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

Hello....started having problem w rear liftgate. Took to dealer and ordered new latch. Brought back for install. Car was finished and tested in dealer lot. Nothing. Same issue. Took it back in right there. Tech said new latch is bad too. Will order another new one. Issue is ......press dash open button-nothing. Also nothing when pressing key fab or rear button. Anyone have same issue? Can you open rear liftgate manually?
Thanks


----------



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

aaronrodg said:


> Hello....started having problem w rear liftgate. Took to dealer and ordered new latch. Brought back for install. Car was finished and tested in dealer lot. Nothing. Same issue. Took it back in right there. Tech said new latch is bad too. Will order another new one. Issue is ......press dash open button-nothing. Also nothing when pressing key fab or rear button. Anyone have same issue? Can you open rear liftgate manually?
> Thanks


Water infiltration in to wires/connections. No resolution but to replace entire hatch. I'm replying to question since no one else did. This is an on going problem on Rogue. Anyone else???


----------



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

Water infiltration in to wires/connections. No resolution but to replace entire hatch. I'm replying to question since no one else did. This is an on going problem on Rogue. Anyone else??? By the way it had nothing to do w 2 new latches. Connections had mold on them they were so wet. 2018 Rogue Midnight Edition


----------



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

By the way, you can open rear liftgate w a screwdriver. NO MANUAL way to open hatch, well w a screwdriver and flashlight. Tech showed me. No reply on that either. Am I a t the right forum?


----------



## HAdkins (May 20, 2021)

aaronrodg said:


> Water infiltration in to wires/connections. No resolution but to replace entire hatch. I'm replying to question since no one else did. This is an on going problem on Rogue. Anyone else??? By the way it had nothing to do w 2 new latches. Connections had mold on them they were so wet. 2018 Rogue Midnight Edition


I searched the forum because I started having this same issue. How much was new hatch and have you had any issues since? I'm assuming not cheap, but debating if this is a "fix" issue or "trade-in" issue.


----------



## aaronrodg (Jan 15, 2020)

HAdkins said:


> I searched the forum because I started having this same issue. How much was new hatch and have you had any issues since? I'm assuming not cheap, but debating if this is a "fix" issue or "trade-in" issue.


All under warranty. Bad experience. Finally got fixed. All wiring and weatherproof replaced. Defect. See if water is getting into latch. I'm driving my 21 Rogue w a manual  liftgate


----------



## Lin1581 (Aug 18, 2021)

I am having issues with my tailgate partially closing have read it’s a $400/$500 repair job + labour. Anyone else having issues?


----------



## gig (Sep 9, 2021)

Lin1581 said:


> I am having issues with my tailgate partially closing have read it’s a $400/$500 repair job + labour. Anyone else having issues?


Having a problem with the lift hatch. It will open but then goes down halfway. I can close it but cannot get it to reset to stay open at a higher height. Tried the reset in the latch, the dash and the fob. No luck. Ready to call dealer... Ugh.


----------

